# Opinion's of Fly Line Tamers



## hferrell87

Sick of my fly line going into the water when on the bow, was curious if the fly line tamer mats are worth the coin & if not, whats good out there to control the line? I'm all ears...

Thanks!


----------



## el9surf

The mat is ok in low wind. If it's windy your line won't land on the mat, so you end up with the same problems you started with. I use a bucket most of the time and love it.


----------



## Pierson

Get yourself a collapsible garden/leaf basket from home depot. Costs around $20, the weight of the tarp material keeps in in place, stows away nicely when not in use. Got one and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Zika

Owned a Pro-Trim stripping tube for the big boat and it worked great in a stiff wind. I also had a huge forward locker on the Bayshore that would hold it. Less room now on the skiff so I sold it and have a mat. The mat uses a DriDek square and stiff plastic tubing but I think the manufacturer went out of business. I'll take a photo the next time I'm on the boat. Would be easy to duplicate if you could find similar tubing.

Here's a YouTube video for a DIY alternative (poor production quality but gets the point across):
How to Make a Stripping Mat for Fly Fishing


----------



## TylertheTrout2

This one works great! 30 gallons so not as big as some of the cans at Home Depot!


https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Gall...3840671&sr=8-3&keywords=collapsible+trash+can


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TylertheTrout2 said:


> This one works great! 30 gallons so not as big as some of the cans at Home Depot!
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Gall...3840671&sr=8-3&keywords=collapsible+trash+can


Is it big enough? Only 22" tall from what the description shows. I may buy a couple if so. Throw a starboard bottom in it and it should not move.


----------



## sidelock

www.thebucketworks.us is producing the original Sea Level foam buckets now. Not cheap but worth every penny.


----------



## K3anderson

Short answer, yes. We use the carbon Marine Line lair. I really need to get a second one. I have the buckets and prefer the line lair.


----------



## sjrobin

Here are a few pics of the Carbon Marine Line Air. Does not get in the way. Dyneema bungee with carbon fiber clip.


----------



## jsnipes

sj - any issues with that warping? i fished with one guide who had one and it was pretty warped which meant fly line got under and when it was windy it got blown off the boat. was thinking about going the silicone mat route for that reason


----------



## MariettaMike

SFR 30" with the cutout is the best you can buy. Yes it's expensive at $180, but so are fly lines at $90.

It's also heavy, but that's why it stays on the deck when the garbage cans and leaf basket contraptions have blown overboard.

SFR has been pretty good about donating a bucket to fly fishing events with silent auctions for fund raising. Would not be surprised to see one at the upcoming fly fishing film tour in Orlando.

TJ usually keeps them in stock at Orlando Outfitters.


----------



## hferrell87

Thanks for all the replies! 

I've purchased a cheap pop up laundry hamper to strip into, but the metal that stands it up corroded within a few trips and started leaving marks on the deck of my skiff. 

Assuming light winds, are there any other complaints about the mats? The larger stripping buckets just take too much space when not in use when out on the water.

Thanks again for the response.


----------



## sidelock

With all due respect the mats are totally useless in my opinion, unless of course wind is none existent which is at best very rare if not unheard of these days. Even in a moderate wind, the line is blown overboard before it hits the mat unless you are in a crouched down position. My buddy in Abaco has one and we constantly struggled to manage the line so I fabricated a knock off of the Sea Level foam bucket for him and I honestly don't know why I didn't do it sooner. That mat hasn't been on the boat once since we started using the bucket regardless what the wind condition is. Fishing the marls where you have to exit the boat frequently to get at fish in ultra shallow water not reachable in the boat renders fishing in bare feet on the deck to prevent stepping on the line unpractical, another example where the bucket shines.
The bucket is ultra light, quiet, floats and can be used to store items even while in use if you get the optional second bottom insert. We keep our fanny packs and a waterproof roll top bag with personal items in ours, no fish spooking noise associated with hatch lids to get at them in a hurry in the presence of fish close by.
Not to mention getting smacked in the face by a flying mat if it's not secured and you forget to remove it from the deck when you lean on the throttle to get on plane, don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I used this bucket and put a 10lb plate barbell weight in the bottom and had some left over seadek I put on the bottom. Cut a handle in it and added auto door trim to the top and its been great when it is needed. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BARGO2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Pierson

nativejax said:


> I used this bucket and put a 10lb plate barbell weight in the bottom and had some left over seadek I put on the bottom. Cut a handle in it and added auto door trim to the top and its been great when it is needed.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BARGO2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Ha! I was just looking at that on amazon. It's just begging to be customized into the perfect striping bucket!


----------



## 994

Pierson said:


> Ha! I was just looking at that on amazon. It's just begging to be customized into the perfect striping bucket!


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/diy-stripping-bucket.35638/


----------



## jsnipes

Anyone put the fly spikes on their toe rails? Kind of an eyesore but look pretty practical


----------



## el9surf

My diy trash can still gets used on every trip. I added the bucket grip to the bottom a while back. Beats the hell out of a mat.


----------



## sabaird1221

jsnipes said:


> Anyone put the fly spikes on their toe rails? Kind of an eyesore but look pretty practical





jsnipes said:


> Anyone put the fly spikes on their toe rails? Kind of an eyesore but look pretty practical


I made my own custom fly line management system on my bow. No holes in the deck and you can make it whatever size you want. Can make it with a few different colors to match boat as well.


----------



## Bonecracker

MariettaMike said:


> SFR 30" with the cutout is the best you can buy. Yes it's expensive at $180, but so are fly lines at $90.
> 
> It's also heavy, but that's why it stays on the deck when the garbage cans and leaf basket contraptions have blown overboard.
> 
> SFR has been pretty good about donating a bucket to fly fishing events with silent auctions for fund raising. Would not be surprised to see one at the upcoming fly fishing film tour in Orlando.
> 
> 
> I could not agree more!!


----------



## jsnipes

yea nice work with those spikes look pretty good ^^^


----------



## sidelock

el9surf said:


> View attachment 9921
> My diy trash can still gets used on every trip. I added the bucket grip to the bottom a while back. Beats the hell out of a mat.



What type of glue did you use to stick the foam to the bucket ? I have tried virtually every consivable adhesive that exists and still can't find anything reliable or long lasting that adheres to polyurethane. I have some large clear ArtBin poly boxes similar to Cliff's Bugger Beast that I line with high density foam to store my boat flies and can't find any adhesive to stick and hold the foam in place.


----------



## el9surf

Are you referring to that tiny bit of seadek? That stuff sticks to everything. Otherwise there is no foam attached to the bucket. The foam insert with fingers just sits inside flush with the side walls. There is probably 15 lbs of weight in there, it doesn't move.


----------



## sidelock

I'm referring to the blue ring at the base of the bucket, is that seadeck?


----------



## jmrodandgun

I just got a mat. Previously used a bucket. I think I prefer the mat. The bucket I have is the same bucket as above except I cut the side of the bucket out. The blue ring on the bottom is just a regular 5 gallon bucket grip. I see them all over the place for like $10. I ran a screw through mine to hold it in place and dropped a 10 pound weight plate in the bottom.

http://bucketgrip.com


----------



## el9surf

Yep the bucket grip is a great addition, gives it more surface area at the base. You could also find a round piece of starboard and screw it to the bucket as a base. Put seadeck on the underside.


----------



## el9surf

For those of you that like the mat how do you get your line to land on it when the wind is blowing? I fished a mat for a few months and gave up on it. My line would land anywhere but the mat in wind over 10mph.


----------



## sidelock

Thanks for the clarification on the bucket grip.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I tried the pop up baskets, had a piece of garden hose around the bottom filled with lead shot to hold it down, but they always rusted out, you had to store them when running, and when it was real windy, they would either bend over or blow over the side of the boat (I had to grab a sinking basket more than once!) I have a casting platform on my boat so IMHO the matt would be useless, because when stripping in the wind the line is over the side before it ever gets near the deck, may work if you were not on a casting platform. I bought a Strip and Feed and added a few short pieces of 1/4 inch round aluminum rod to the bottom for line management. They are heavy, but they don't blow over and I can put it right next to me on the casting platform. I store mine in the corner of the deck and have a bungee cord rigged to go around it to hole it in place.


----------



## K3anderson

Wh


sabaird1221 said:


> I made my own custom fly line management system on my bow. No holes in the deck and you can make it whatever size you want. Can make it with a few different colors to match boat as well.
> View attachment 9922


What are the spikes made of?


----------



## K3anderson




----------



## sjrobin

sjrobin said:


> Here are a few pics of the Carbon Marine Line Air. Does not get in the way. Dyneema bungee with carbon fiber clip.
> View attachment 9851
> View attachment 9852
> View attachment 9851
> View attachment 9852
> View attachment 9851
> View attachment 9852


Some good casters used this line air set up last week and the prongs would sometimes keep the line on the mat when shooting. I did not think of it at the time but should have removed some of the prongs to prevent it. The line air mat prongs are designed to be moved around the mat. The line air mat as I rig it is not going anywhere in the wind. Bucket or mat just remember to forget them when you are actually stripping the fly to the fish. Don't look down.


----------



## sabaird1221

K3anderson said:


> Wh
> 
> What are the spikes made of?


Carbon marine has replacement spikes for the new mat. just used those


----------



## K3anderson

sjrobin said:


> The line air mat as I rig it is not going anywhere in the wind. Bucket or mat just remember to forget them when you are actually stripping the fly to the fish. Don't look down.


We used that new version of the line lair with the removable spikes/marine mat in the glades last year and it caught the line and didnt work for us. The guy who brought it gave it away for free day one. I love the old version.


----------



## rakeel

el9surf said:


> View attachment 9921
> My diy trash can still gets used on every trip. I added the bucket grip to the bottom a while back. Beats the hell out of a mat.


Followed your lead and made my own trash can stripping basket last night 










I went with a slightly bigger trash can so I'll have to figure out a non skid option for the bottom since I can't use the bucket grip.


----------



## Financekid1

Ryobi pop up leaf basket. $20 bucks at home depot. Collapses for easy storage, its big so you can get sloppy while stripping and it still gets in the bucket. The line mats are glorified garbage in my opinion. Just throw it overboard.


----------



## el9surf

rakeel said:


> Followed your lead and made my own trash can stripping basket last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a slightly bigger trash can so I'll have to figure out a non skid option for the bottom since I can't use the bucket grip.


If you put a 20 lb weight in the bottom and some seadek on the underside that bucket won't be going anywhere. Trim looks good but I wonder if line will catch on it since it looks raised.


----------



## T Bone

el9surf said:


> If you put a 20 lb weight in the bottom and some seadek on the underside that bucket won't be going anywhere. Trim looks good but I wonder if line will catch on it since it looks raised.


Will a 20lb barbell fit in the bottom?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Put a bucket grip on it. That's what i did for mine.


----------



## MariettaMike

Carbon Marine is going to be selling the same spikes they use in the Line Lair Pro with glue on bases in 25pks. Joe's FB posts show them around the bow on somebody's boat.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I epoxied in a 10lb barbell weight, used some Bic pen tubes for spikes and added some leftover seadek to the bottom of mine and is never goes anywhere. Still none of these options are perfect. Just have to pick one and go with it which is why I made my own for a fraction of the cost. So, if I want to cut it or add something or just throw it in the dumpster, it wont feel too bad.


----------



## rakeel

el9surf said:


> If you put a 20 lb weight in the bottom and some seadek on the underside that bucket won't be going anywhere. Trim looks good but I wonder if line will catch on it since it looks raised.


I have weights I use in a dive belt that I'm going to use to weight it. I don't have to worry about them corroding that way. The trim is slightly raised however I messed around with it for awhile and tried to get line to catch on it but couldn't unless I physically push the line under it. Who knows though in the wind, fly line has a mind of it's own. If it the current trim gives me issues I'll strip it off and try something else. I have some leftover off brand seadeck from another project that I was thinking of using for the bottom. I'll probably end up using it so I don't have to go out and buy anything.


----------



## el9surf

T Bone said:


> Will a 20lb barbell fit in the bottom?


I was thinking if a 20 lb plate weight under whatever mat and spikes he is using.


----------



## mooker82

MariettaMike said:


> Carbon Marine is going to be selling the same spikes they use in the Line Lair Pro with glue on bases in 25pks. Joe's FB posts show them around the bow on somebody's boat.


Anybody buy these yet? Wonder how they will hold up and stick to non skid.


----------



## jmercer

sidelock said:


> With all due respect the mats are totally useless in my opinion, unless of course wind is none existent which is at best very rare if not unheard of these days. Even in a moderate wind, the line is blown overboard before it hits the mat unless you are in a crouched down position. My buddy in Abaco has one and we constantly struggled to manage the line so I fabricated a knock off of the Sea Level foam bucket for him and I honestly don't know why I didn't do it sooner. That mat hasn't been on the boat once since we started using the bucket regardless what the wind condition is. Fishing the marls where you have to exit the boat frequently to get at fish in ultra shallow water not reachable in the boat renders fishing in bare feet on the deck to prevent stepping on the line unpractical, another example where the bucket shines.
> The bucket is ultra light, quiet, floats and can be used to store items even while in use if you get the optional second bottom insert. We keep our fanny packs and a waterproof roll top bag with personal items in ours, no fish spooking noise associated with hatch lids to get at them in a hurry in the presence of fish close by.
> Not to mention getting smacked in the face by a flying mat if it's not secured and you forget to remove it from the deck when you lean on the throttle to get on plane, don't ask me how I know this.


I totally agree that the mats are useless. I have a couple and ended up putting them in a laundry basket I swiped from my wife. Use it in the jon boat for LMB. The line tamers from pro trim and sea level work great when fishing solo from the poling platform. The fiskars leaf bags are also good, especially if you weigh them down with clear tubing full of lead sinkers in a circle along the inner edge of the bottom. Just flatten them out and bungee them off and stow in a hatch for next time. Whoever said it always blows is right on about 90% of my trips...


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

sidelock said:


> What type of glue did you use to stick the foam to the bucket ? I have tried virtually every consivable adhesive that exists and still can't find anything reliable or long lasting that adheres to polyurethane. I have some large clear ArtBin poly boxes similar to Cliff's Bugger Beast that I line with high density foam to store my boat flies and can't find any adhesive to stick and hold the foam in place.


I haven't tried it for those specific uses, but this is some badass glue. It is made from polyurethane and remains flexible even after it is cured. Don't get it on your hands, I have some industrial solvents used to clean paint guns out and it won't even remove the stuff.

I'd still try scuffing whatever you're gluing with sandpaper first to give it something to bite into. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Loctite-...thane-Construction-Adhesive-1390595/202020473


----------



## Backwater

Those of you who like line mats.... I recommend dressing those rubber spikes with either fly line dressing or some sort of silicone since every one of them I've tried seems to cause the flyline to catch or stick to it and interferes with the flyline flowing off of it. The dressing will eliminate that problem if dressed regularly. I figured that one out on my own. 

Personally, I don't prefer a mat.


----------



## State fish rob

mooker82 said:


> Anybody buy these yet? Wonder how they will hold up and stick to non skid.


Ck out post # 19. Very cool


----------



## EasternGlow

I still use a collapsable laundry basket I had in college. Throw a wet towel in the bottom to keep it weighed down. Works great for me. Sometimes I won't even break it out and just strip the line back a little bit into the cockpit.


----------



## Pbertell

Steve_Mevers said:


> I tried the pop up baskets, had a piece of garden hose around the bottom filled with lead shot to hold it down, but they always rusted out, you had to store them when running, and when it was real windy, they would either bend over or blow over the side of the boat (I had to grab a sinking basket more than once!) I have a casting platform on my boat so IMHO the matt would be useless, because when stripping in the wind the line is over the side before it ever gets near the deck, may work if you were not on a casting platform. I bought a Strip and Feed and added a few short pieces of 1/4 inch round aluminum rod to the bottom for line management. They are heavy, but they don't blow over and I can put it right next to me on the casting platform. I store mine in the corner of the deck and have a bungee cord rigged to go around it to hole it in place.
> View attachment 9992


Do you find that the line swirls around in the basket when it is windy? I was advised not to get the basket with the opening (dip) because the line was tangling.... Actually saw a video of it.


----------



## sidelock

Made this one with an insert that can be adjusted at different heights so that line doesn't have to shoot all the way from the very bottom of the bucket and restricting distance from line friction.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sidelock said:


> Made this one with an insert that can be adjusted at different heights so that line doesn't have to shoot all the way from the very bottom of the bucket and restricting distance from line friction.
> View attachment 11905
> View attachment 11906


That's slick! 
How do you adjust the height of the bottom piece?


----------



## el9surf

How did you make the insert?


----------



## permitchaser

Well I have a real expensive pop up laundry basket from that fly fishing store Walmart. I bungee it to my yeti and it works fine and folds flat when not in use. If it rust I'll get another I think their under $5
You can see it in my avatar


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> Made this one with an insert that can be adjusted at different heights so that line doesn't have to shoot all the way from the very bottom of the bucket and restricting distance from line friction.
> View attachment 11905
> View attachment 11906


Dude, you should go in bidness making and selling em!


----------



## sidelock

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That's slick!
> How do you adjust the height of the bottom piece?


The insert is made of high density foam and it fits tight inside the bucket, same principal as a compression fit and it can be placed at any desired height in the bucket and will stay put. Both the insert and the acrylic bottom including the groove (rabbit) in the acrylic that accommodates the poly cylinder are fabricated with a router and a bearing bit using pre made templates.
The acrylic bottom provides enough weight to stabilize the bucket upright without any additional weight even in a stiff wind. Additional unnecessary weight is not a good thing in a skiff if you want to go shallow. We fish the marls in Abaco and ultra skinny is an understatement, most places are unwadeable due to the muddy soft bottom so if the skiff can't get in you won't reach the fish. We only carry with us what's absolutely necessary to keep the skiff as light as possible so I made a bucket completely out of foam and it's feather light but would blow off the skiff in a stiff wind so we place items that we already have in the boat with us instead of adding unnecessary weight just to stabilize the bucket, that's another advantage of the insert you can store items inside the bucket, simply slide the insert in place and no worries about line tangle.
Working on a new one with a cut out, will post pics when completed.


----------



## sidelock

permitchaser said:


> Well I have a real expensive pop up laundry basket from that fly fishing store Walmart. I bungee it to my yeti and it works fine and folds flat when not in use. If it rust I'll get another I think their under $5
> You can see it in my avatar


So how many Permit has your real expensive pop up laundry basket scared off from the noise it makes flopping in the wind ?


----------



## permitchaser

sidelock said:


> So how many Permit has your real expensive pop up laundry basket scared off from the noise it makes flopping in the wind ?


Have not used it for Permit yet. I have had Tarpon go right under the boat


----------



## sidelock

Just finished this one the other day, all it needs is some stickers for a little bling. Thought I would try one with a small cut out for a change. Unlike the previous one which has an acrylic bottom, this one has a high density 1" foam bottom to match the insert and its slightly wider, the foam and 1/16"polyethylene sheeting I use for the cylinder combined are super light. It can also be dismantled for travel, the flexible poly can be rolled tightly to fit in a larger rod tube or suitcase and although the 1" thick foam bottom and insert may seem rather bulky to pack, they are extremely light and can sit side by side, flat in the bottom of a suitcase and don't take up much space once the spikes are removed.


----------



## crboggs

Line Lair FTW...its big enough to cover a fair amount of the deck, heavy enough to not be blown away, and rolls up for easy storage. Not a big fan of the big buckets...

http://www.shop.carbonmarine.com/product.sc?productId=14&categoryId=8

The rubber mat is MUCH better than the ones based off of seadek or etc.


----------



## sidelock

crboggs said:


> Line Lair FTW...its big enough to cover a fair amount of the deck, heavy enough to not be blown away, and rolls up for easy storage. Not a big fan of the big buckets...
> 
> http://www.shop.carbonmarine.com/product.sc?productId=14&categoryId=8
> 
> The rubber mat is MUCH better than the ones based off of seadek or etc.


----------



## sidelock

crboggs said:


> Line Lair FTW...its big enough to cover a fair amount of the deck, heavy enough to not be blown away, and rolls up for easy storage. Not a big fan of the big buckets...
> 
> http://www.shop.carbonmarine.com/product.sc?productId=14&categoryId=8
> 
> The rubber mat is MUCH better than the ones based off of seadek or etc.



Rubber mats are COMPLETELY USELESS in any wind !


----------



## crboggs

sidelock said:


> Rubber mats are COMPLETELY USELESS in any wind !


Maybe if you struggle to position the rubber mat relative to the wind and angle of attack.

I've used them in winds well into the mid-high 20s. It takes practice to learn how to use them.

We leave the SFR bucket and the collapsible leaf bucket at home because they are bulky and marginally effective.

Ultimately it comes down to personal preference. Which is why I hesitate to say the buckets are "COMPLETELY USELESS".


----------



## el9surf

crboggs said:


> Maybe if you struggle to position the rubber mat relative to the wind and angle of attack.
> 
> I've used them in winds well into the mid-high 20s. It takes practice to learn how to use them.
> 
> We leave the SFR bucket and the collapsible leaf bucket at home because they are bulky and marginally effective.
> 
> Ultimately it comes down to personal preference. Which is why I hesitate to say the buckets are "COMPLETELY USELESS".


What happens when you spin the skiff trying to make the right presentation angle?


----------



## crboggs

el9surf said:


> What happens when you spin the skiff trying to make the right presentation angle?


That's when the second mat comes in handy. 

Like I said...personal preference...I hate trying to hit the mouth of a bucket almost as much as I hate holding the damn things while running between spots.


----------



## el9surf

Yeah different strokes for different folks I guess. It's a lot more challenging for me to land the line on the mat than make it into the bucket. You can adjust the mat to compensate for the initial wind direction, but that all goes out the window as soon as you change the bow direction. At that point you really do need a second & third mat. Even then the mat still won't compensate for when the wind makes the line land off the edge of the deck in the water.

I cut my bucket so it comes to within a couple inches of my stripping hand making it difficult to miss. It sits up on the bow platform in between my toes. I will admit if I have to do really long strips, or super fast strips it becomes challenging to get it into the bucket but that's not the norm for redfish.


----------



## MariettaMike

crboggs said:


> ...We leave the SFR bucket and the collapsible leaf bucket at home because they are bulky and marginally effective....


Big mistake! They may be bulky, and heavy, but they are 100% effective as compared to the crap shoot in using the matts.


----------



## sidelock

This debate can go on indefinitely, much like reeling with your right or left hand. We have the carbon marine mat and it's been sitting in the garage collecting dust for the last few years ever since we started using the bucket. Stripping into the bucket becomes second nature with time if you use it enough. With regards to noise and hitting them, I have made them completely out of foam also and on some polyethylene buckets, i have added a 4" foam rim. My latest version has a cut out to accommodate smaller statured individuals.
You can line the entire deck with mats and the line still manages to go over the deck in the wind and it always ends up under the boat unless you crouch down and intentionally place the coils directly on the mat. That has been my experience anyhow.


----------



## Backwater

Put a bucket grip on the bottom, a 5-10 weight inside on the bottom with a cut rubber doormat or foam pad over the weight, with large zip ties poking up thru the mat and tell me why you need anything more than that.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Flex-Hamper/17126957


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Pbertell said:


> Do you find that the line swirls around in the basket when it is windy? I was advised not to get the basket with the opening (dip) because the line was tangling.... Actually saw a video of it.


Sorry for the late response, I am out west. No problem with tangling after I modified the basket. I drilled 5-6 1/4 inch holes in bottom and inserted about three inch pieces of 1/4 aluminum rod into the holes. The rod keeps the line from shifting on the bottom and tangling.


----------



## Elliott12

sidelock said:


> Made this one with an insert that can be adjusted at different heights so that line doesn't have to shoot all the way from the very bottom of the bucket and restricting distance from line friction.
> View attachment 11905
> View attachment 11906


Where did you get the foam for the insert and what was used as the spikes? Cant seem to find sheets of high density foam on amazon or the like.
Thanks!


----------



## Backwater

Elliott12 said:


> Where did you get the foam for the insert and what was used as the spikes? Cant seem to find sheets of high density foam on amazon or the like.
> Thanks!


That's a good question. They both look good.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

No ten pound weight required for mine. plus if you have enough trash for a good fire you can cook your catch on it too.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Sometimes I forget I own a mat, what does that tell you?


----------



## jhreels

I bring along a dozen or so cinder blocks and stack them in a ring on the bow to act as a bucket. This is usually heavy enough not to blow away. For those shots where the boat is turned the wrong way, a thin layer of peanut butter on the deck will keep any line that doesn't make it in the cinder pit from falling overboard. Have used this method sucsefully in winds up to 60 knts


----------



## bryson

I find I can't really stand still enough to make my line fall onto something... I think maybe the Line Lair spikes mounted around the bow might be helpful, but I doubt I'll ever actually get around to doing it. I like to rotate my body rather than cast across myself, so I lose track of a bucket or mat pretty quickly.


----------



## LowHydrogen

el9surf said:


> View attachment 9921
> My diy trash can still gets used on every trip. I added the bucket grip to the bottom a while back. Beats the hell out of a mat.


What trash can is that? Size or link if possible? By trash can I mean super technical custom stripping device. I may abandon my stripping basket method and give that one a try.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Seriously though 

I have a carbon fiber mat. 

It also doubles as a shower mat when I’m showering in Truck stops and state park campgrounds and other less than desirable situations. 

And if you haven’t tried it yet you can also lay it on your bed and sleep on it. 
Those little fingers will do wonders on a sore back after a long day on the bow casting. 

Pro tips.


----------



## sjrobin

Where did you purchase the carbon fiber mat?


----------



## el9surf

LowHydrogen said:


> What trash can is that? Size or link if possible? By trash can I mean super technical custom stripping device. I may abandon my stripping basket method and give that one a try.


I found it under a search for "Rubbermaid trash can liner". I will have to measure the diameter when I get home. Guessing it's around 12-14"


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

sjrobin said:


> Where did you purchase the carbon fiber mat?


It was crammed under the bench seat of one of my used toweees . I bought it from a frustrated former guide. 

Also found a cliff box full of big streamers .

I always like the little extras when you buy used.


----------



## Backwater

jhreels said:


> For those shots where the boat is turned the wrong way, a thin layer of peanut butter on the deck will keep any line that doesn't make it in the cinder pit from falling overboard. Have used this method sucsefully in winds up to 60 knts


Good idea. Then you'll have something to snack on later!


----------



## Backwater

I know why this wouldn't work out for most guys.... There's no place to put all those cooool stickers on it! 










https://www.walmart.com/ip/Home-Log...ategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=VOhM4Pq-Hk-8ns8-sX6VLc


----------



## LowHydrogen

el9surf said:


> I found it under a search for "Rubbermaid trash can liner". I will have to measure the diameter when I get home. Guessing it's around 12-14"


Thanks


----------

